
Study Fingers Bitcoin as Major Climate Change Culprit - danielam
https://www.the-scientist.com/news-opinion/study-fingers-bitcoin-as-major-climate-change-culprit-65011
======
danielam
Code:
[https://github.com/moracamilo/Bitcoin/](https://github.com/moracamilo/Bitcoin/)

